# What bit to use in dressage?



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

O-Ring Snaffle. I use those for everything!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't do dressage at the moment but I hear that Weymouths, Mullen Mouths, Dressage Curbs, and Myler bits work wonders. ;-)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I would stear clear of single jointed bits, especially for dressage! You will want to go with a double jointed bit. I'd suggest the JP by Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring snaffle. I believe it's legal for dressage, but someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> I would stear clear of single jointed bits, especially for dressage! You will want to go with a double jointed bit. I'd suggest the JP by Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring snaffle. I believe it's legal for dressage, but someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.


Not sure that you can use anything but a snaffle for the lower levels :wink: (about 98% sure but could be wrong) so a double jointed bit is not legal i dont think.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

French links are legal.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

The JP bit I suggested *IS* a snaffle :wink:


----------



## BriLeigh (Jan 3, 2008)

You can not have any type of twisted bit what-so-ever.

I use a D-ring snaffle. If you are looking for the best kind of contact then you will want to look at how thick or skinny the bit is. That usually will help. The fatter the bit, the softer it is in your horse's mouth. You just have to decide whether your horse is hard or soft in the mouth. It won't fix it but it will be legal and can help.

If you are going to show then you should read the rulebook for each one to make sure what you have is legal. It sucks get disqualified because you didn't know the rules for bits.


----------



## kittykattylover (Oct 6, 2014)

D-Ring, They are always great, and give the horse a nice bit for there mouth! :O


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

kittykattylover said:


> D-Ring, They are always great, and give the horse a nice bit for there mouth! :O


Can I ask why you're dredging up threads that are so old? This one and another one you posted on are six years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

